# Rolex Precision



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone know the history of 'Precision' Rolex's?

I have seen these being sold as genuine Rolex watches from as far back as the 1950's but are they real Rolex's

There is no mention of them on Wikipedia Rolex Wikipedia and google searches is bringing nothing up!

My gut feeling is that they are Rolex movements in either non-Rolex cases or with non-Rolex dials!

Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Standard Rolex model as far as I know.

Seen loads for sale, so definitely a 'real' Rolex.

I believe the precision was a reference to 30 sec a week tolerance in time-keeping (is that right?)

Very popular post-war. 1950>


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

I have this one. I think it's around 1952.



















Any info or thoughts appreciated.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch "Arbs"

The Precision was usually the hand wound version and a standard timekeeper which was not tested to chronometer limits, although it may have been close as an excellent watch.

One way to tell if you have a Genuine Rolex and not a fake is to put your Rolex on, then put on washing up gloves making sure you have a hole in the one which is your watch hand. Then do an hours hard washing up!!

At the end of the hour you will discover....

a ) Your glove is completely full of water

b ) Your Rolex has been submerged and vigorously shook about for an hour and ....

c ) Whether you are wearing a real one or not!!!

I have personally tried this test ( by accident ) and found mine was a real Rolex and it certainly cleaned the strap up!!!! :blink:


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

For the washing up test I'd have to get the wife to wear it :starwars:

(I just put the starwars smiley 'cos it's cool)


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I think there are different Rolex models with Precision on the dial,sometimes they can be both,the 6246 model for instance is sometimes a precision,while other variants of that model are not.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well anytime you want to sell yours Sam i would be happy to oblige! :tongue2:


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, I was totally wrong, these are genuine and I feel quite foolish now :duh:

I must say though that your Rolex Arbs, is stunning, it is subtle and yet looks great.

I want one just like it :drool:

I'm just off to eBay.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well anytime you want to sell yours Sam i would be happy to oblige! :tongue2:


Sorry Harry,that ones a keeper!!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

6694 precision


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

My 6694 c1973


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Russ said:


> My 6694 c1973


Thats nice love the black dial :thumbsup:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't tell you much about them, but I can't resist posting mine! As far as I know precision is the name given to the hand wound versions, as opposed to the automatic perpetuals. I vaguely remember hearing that the movement is in some way based on the design of the hunter pocket watch, and is extremely reliable, as well as quite accurate for a non-chronometer.

This one is from 1966, though possibly with a later redial. They're quite cheap to get serviced, but a little small at 34mm.


----------

